
Why is Reddit replacing Imgur? - Doubleguitars
http://www.randalolson.com/2016/05/25/why-is-reddit-replacing-imgur/
======
wmeredith
Good riddance. Imgur was good for a long time. Then they started hijacking
controls, pushing their app down your throat, competing with Reddit itself.
Their UX went to hell.

------
awalton
reddit should have done this a long time ago, they just didn't because image
hosting is expensive in every dimension, and why bother if someone else is
willing to do the heavy lifting for you?

Oh right, because they can just become a social network site themselves and
eat your traffic. imgur has replaced reddit for a large number of users, and
they realize they're losing a ton of traffic to people clicking their way to
imgur and then staying there.

